# Heaven is For Real



## 3dawgnight (Aug 20, 2011)

Heaven is for Real: A Little Boy's Astounding Story of His Trip to Heaven and Back

Has anyone read this book? What's your take on it? [Disclaimer: I haven't read it.] Some friends of my wife were discussing it, and several really enjoyed it. My wife and I are both pretty skeptical about stuff like this, particularly coming from a child. Tim Challies reviewed the book, and his review is pretty spot-on with my feelings regarding any kind of near-death experience.

Two great quotes from Challies' review:



> It is the Spirit working through the Word who will give us confidence in our faith. And what is faith? It is simply believing that what God says in his Word is true. We do not need tales of heaven or stories of those who claim to be there.



and



> If you struggle believing what the Bible says, but learn to find security in the testimony of a toddler, well, I feel sorry for you. And I do not mean this in a condescending way. If God’s Word is not sufficient for you, if the testimony of his Spirit, given to believers, is not enough for you, you will not find any true hope in the unproven tales of a child. This hope may last for a moment, but it will not sustain you, it will not bless you, in those times when hope is waning and times are hard.


----------



## deathtolife (Aug 20, 2011)

My wife and I recieved it as a gift. After reading Tim Challies and his review of the book I put it aside.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2011)

Luke 16 would tend to show us that this sort of thing is not from God. I read a critique of the book that was pretty insightful.

This sort of thing is _The Shack_ for 2011. Christians need to be more discerning.


----------



## Andres (Aug 20, 2011)

There's not much more to add to Challies' review. The book is dumb and the parent's are exploiting their child for a quick buck.


----------



## Sviata Nich (Aug 20, 2011)

I haven't read it. I won't read it. And I think it's a shame it's a bestseller.


----------



## Rufus (Aug 20, 2011)

Sviata Nich said:


> I haven't read it. I won't read it. And I think it's a shame it's a bestseller.



Even though its a bestseller I can see a lot of nominal (i.e. non-church attending, ocassion) christians reading it.


----------



## deathtolife (Aug 20, 2011)

Rufus said:


> Sviata Nich said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read it. I won't read it. And I think it's a shame it's a bestseller.
> ...



Just enough religion to soothe their conscience. 



> If you struggle believing what the Bible says, but learn to find security in the testimony of a toddler, well, I feel sorry for you. And I do not mean this in a condescending way. If God’s Word is not sufficient for you, if the testimony of his Spirit, given to believers, is not enough for you, you will not find any true hope in the unproven tales of a child. This hope may last for a moment, but it will not sustain you, it will not bless you, in those times when hope is waning and times are hard.


----------



## nicnap (Aug 20, 2011)

I haven't read it, but I just tell people who ask, "If the apostle Paul was called up to the third heaven and not permitted to speak, what makes you think that some four year old kid is?" I also say something along the lines of, "I don't need that book to tell me heaven is for real, that is what I have Scripture for." I know what I have typed seems surly, but I do not say it that way; I just want those Christians to stop and think before they start to read it.


----------



## Andres (Aug 20, 2011)

nicnap said:


> I know what I have typed seems surly



Doesn't seem surly to me. I say keep up the good work!


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 20, 2011)

Read the review and will not read the book. My synapses have already dealt with enough mental plaque in the last 37 years; they don't need a voluntary overload in the form of this trash.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2011)

I was also a bit disturbed that Lynn Vincent (of _World Magazine_) co-wrote (or assisted in writing) the book.


----------



## Micah Everett (Aug 20, 2011)

nicnap said:


> I haven't read it, but I just tell people who ask, "If the apostle Paul was called up to the third heaven and not permitted to speak, what makes you think that some four year old kid is?"



I responded similarly to someone who asked me about it a month or so ago. I tried to get away with a "Hmmm..." or "How about that..." kind of polite response, but he kept pressing for an opinion, so I gave it. He was flabbergasted.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 20, 2011)

Why does anyone assume that a near-death experience gives any data with regard to what comes after death? They are still categorically different experiences.


----------



## 3dawgnight (Aug 21, 2011)

Here's a related question: does anyone here make it a point to read "spiritual" bestsellers like this (Heaven is for Real, The Shack) so that you can discuss them and point out errors to folks that recommend them?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 21, 2011)

Challies does, for sure. I sort of feel like that quote from Sherlock Holmes where he says something like "my brain is like a lumberyard, and I can't afford to fill it with information that does not matter."


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 21, 2011)

3dawgnight said:


> Here's a related question: does anyone here make it a point to read "spiritual" bestsellers like this (Heaven is for Real, The Shack) so that you can discuss them and point out errors to folks that recommend them?



I read _The Shack_ because some people in my congregation asked me about it. They had either read it or had spoken with folks who had read it, were troubled/confused by it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 21, 2011)

I use to read nutzo books. I worked at a Christian bookstore for years and had to know the product. I went into a Family bookstore a few weeks ago. I hadn't been in a Religious bookstore in years and was amazed at how I didn't know any of the authors or top selling music artists that is being published now days. I am so glad I don't have to wade through all of the nonsense now.


----------



## deathtolife (Aug 21, 2011)

Heaven is For Real: Fox News

Hahahaha


----------



## 3dawgnight (Aug 21, 2011)

deathtolife said:


> Heaven is For Real: Fox News
> 
> Hahahaha



The boy appears to have no joy at seeing the face of the risen Savior. He talks about it like he just saw a guy named Steve down at the corner grocery.


----------

